# Spokane Summer 2021 - August 28, 2021 (Spokane, WA, USA) - Registration opens 7/24 @ 6pm PDT



## Tabe (Jul 15, 2021)

Super-excited to announce that Spokane Summer 2021 has been approved and the site is now open:





__





[Cancelled] Spokane Summer 2021 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





We'll be having a limit of 60 competitors across 7 events. If you've been to previous Spokane competitions, we've got a much nicer, larger facility for this one. LOTS of room for people to spread out.

Registration opens July 24 @ 6pm PDT. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 15, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Super-excited to announce that Spokane Summer 2021 has been approved and the site is now open:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yayyy, finally a PNW comp! And I'm glad to hear that you got a larger venue lol, the previous Spokane comps were all pretty small. I have a family trip on the other side of the state the day after so I'm not sure yet if I'll be able to go


----------



## Tabe (Jul 15, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> Yayyy, finally a PNW comp! And I'm glad to hear that you got a larger venue lol, the previous Spokane comps were all pretty small. I have a family trip on the other side of the state the day after so I'm not sure yet if I'll be able to go


First Washington comp in 18 months AND we're doing mega - and you might not be there? Gimme a break. Start the family trip a day or two early, get yourself to Spokane, E. C'mon!


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 15, 2021)

Tabe said:


> First Washington comp in 18 months AND we're doing mega - and you might not be there? Gimme a break. Start the family trip a day or two early, get yourself to Spokane, E. C'mon!


Hahaha, I'm trying my best to convince them.


----------



## zhongtiao1 (Jul 22, 2021)

No clock 

It's nice to see PNW competitions again though!


----------



## Tabe (Jul 22, 2021)

zhongtiao1 said:


> No clock
> 
> It's nice to see PNW competitions again though!


Clock will almost certainly be an event the next Spokane comp I organize.


----------



## zhongtiao1 (Jul 22, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Clock will almost certainly be an event the next Spokane comp I organize.


I'm on the other side of the cascades so it's a bit far, but maybe in the future!


----------



## Tabe (Jul 22, 2021)

zhongtiao1 said:


> I'm on the other side of the cascades so it's a bit far, but maybe in the future!


Good thing there's a highway that can bring you over.  And you can always catch a ride with one of the west side folks coming over this way.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 23, 2021)

*UPDATE:*

The WCA Board has announced new COVID regulations that will be in effect for Spokane Summer 2021. Due to an increase in the number of cases in the US, we will now be requiring proof of full vaccination* or proof of a negative COVID test within 96 hours of the start of the competition. This applies to *ALL *people entering the venue -competitors and guests alike. It is possible that the board could require cancelling the competition should the numbers get worse. In the event that happens, all registrations would be fully refunded.

* - meaning two weeks have passed since your last dose of either the 1-dose or 2-dose course of vaccine.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 23, 2021)

For clarification, this requirement hasn't 100% been determined for Spokane Summer yet by the WCA board; however, given the current trajectory of COVID cases in the US, it is very likely to be a requirement if the competition isn't cancelled.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 23, 2021)

Kit Clement said:


> For clarification, this requirement hasn't 100% been determined for Spokane Summer yet by the WCA board; however, given the current trajectory of COVID cases in the US, it is very likely to be a requirement if the competition isn't cancelled.


We're above the 100 per million threshold. While we haven't been officially emailed yet, there's basically no chance the regulation isn't in effect for the competition.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 8, 2021)

Unfortunately, this competition has been canceled.


----------

